# Swiss Forum



## sneha00cute (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi,

can anyone please tell me the link of the swiss visa forum so i can have a word

however i can see Germany forum but Swiss is completely different so can anyone please send me the link of switzerland forum where i can have a words and take help from peoples.

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I've moved your post to the relevant forum for you


----------

